# No Sound at all through my computer. PLEASE HELP ME!!!



## Wolfboy (Sep 10, 2007)

My computer is no longer producing sound and I just can't figure it out. My speakers are hooked up properly and My sound card is not blown. When I go to control panel, then sounds and Audio Devices it says No Audio Device. I click the Audio tab and under default device for sound playback it only give me one choice and that is MODEM #0 LINE PLAYBACK. I am offered no other choices. I even tried installing a new sound card into my computer, but it still only gives me that one choice for the default device. I have had sound on the computer before and it worked fine. I checked Hardware tab and it says that all devices are working properly. I have no idea what happened and no idea how to fix it. I believe that Awhile back a virus got onto my computer and wiped my sound software, but When I installed the new sound card that should have taken care of it.Please Help me I have a Dell Computer with Windows XP and my soundcard is Xtreme Sound 5.1
5.1/ 16 bit sound card, the Audio driver Version for the sound card is 5.12.01.0046.5.1


----------



## zoocrew (Sep 10, 2007)

have you tried updating your drivers? I had that happen once and after updating they worked again.


----------



## babydoll2824 (Sep 10, 2007)

how do you update drivers ???//


----------



## zoocrew (Sep 10, 2007)

I have found several ways to do it...

1) Windows update --> Although I don't always have the best of luck with that it does work sometimes.

2) Manufacturers website --> You should be able to look up your product on the website and they will have drivers available there.

3) Type in the product followed by "drivers" on a search (i.e. google xtreme sound 5.1 drivers) --> I find this the easiest way, if you can filter through the junk websites


----------



## Wolfboy (Sep 10, 2007)

The thing is that I just bought a brand new sound card so shouldn't I have the latest drivers?? I went to main website for Diamond's Xtreme Sound 5.1 and it gave me two downloads for this but I don't know if I already have them snice I just bought the card yesturday or which one/ if not both to download.

Drivers

Download File Description Size Date

Download [EXE] XTREME SOUND 7-1 PCI DRIVERS VER 1-1 14.01 MB 19-Oct-06 
Download [EXE] XTREME SOUND 5-1 PCI DRIVERS VER 1-1 14.09 MB 19-Oct-06


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Download the second one, the one that says XTREME SOUND 5-1 PCI DRIVERS.

Regardless of how new the card is, Windows most likely assigned it drivers that either are generic or are older drivers.


Here's another question: Did you have a different addon sound card before this? or were you using onboard sound?

If you were using onboard sound, you might need to go into your BIOS and disable it.


----------



## Wolfboy (Sep 10, 2007)

OK I had the onboard soundcard to begin with before i got this new one. How do i disable it in the BIOS and how do i get to that to disable it?????


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Whenever you first boot your computer, somewhere on the first screen (before the Windows loading screen) it should say "Press [whatever key] to enter BIOS" or something like that. The most likely keys will be either F1, Esc, or Del. Hit whichever one it tells you and then you'll want to go down to an option that says something similar to Peripheral Features (it probably won't be that, but whatever seems closest). Then you're going to look for an option that says something like "Onboard Sound" it'll say "Enabled" next to it, you need to go down to that entry and change it to disable. There should be instructions at the bottom of the screen as to how to navigate and change stuff in your BIOS.

After that simply Quit & Save out of your BIOS and your sound should work after you install the drivers.


----------



## Wolfboy (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok when I restart me computer I get the options of pressing F2 for Setup Menu or F12 for boot menu. I wen into Setup menu and then I entered the option that said INTEGRATED DEVICES(LegacySelect Options) and in that menu there was a selection that said SOUND. It was turned to Yes so I switched it to NO and saved changes and let my computer restart. I downloaded that driver before I did all this. Still have no sound and I still can't change the Default sound playback to anything other than Modem #0 Line Playback. SO I am at a loss of what to try now  Please HELP


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Did you actually install the drivers after you booted back into windows? (You probably did, but you didn't state if you did or not).

Answer that and then I also want you to go into the device manager:
Start-->Control Panel-->System-->Hardware tab-->Device Manager

Go down to Sound, Video, and Game Controllers.

List what is there and also if any of them have an exclamation mark next to them.


----------



## Wolfboy (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok After I restarted my computer i did try downloading that driver again because i didn't think it worked last time and I was right. So I downloaded it again and everything went through and It prompted me to restart, which i did, and still no sound. I went into....

Control Panel---> Sounds and Audio Devices----> The Hardware Tab and this is whats listed


Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device

Xtreme Sound PCI Audio (This is the soundcard I just installed)

Audio Codecs

Legacy Audio Drivers

Media Control Devices

Legacy Video Cpature Devices

Video Codecs


None of these have an exclamation mark next to them. All the one's listed say as their type Sound, Video and game controllers. 

Also Thank you very much for helping me!!


----------



## Wolfboy (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what I can do?????


----------



## alexgradwell (Oct 28, 2007)

hey my name is alex i have a packard bell destop computer.
the sound does not work i have the same problem in sound properties it said no audio device found and when i try play music it says there is a problem with your audio config 


plz help will be greatly apricated thanks alex


----------



## techeoc (Oct 11, 2007)

*wolfyboy* i think you should try to uninstall your modem driver and sound driver

then restart your computer 
1st install your sound driver 
2nd your modem driver

try it (make sure you download the drivers before uninstall)


----------



## Eaglechuck (Nov 28, 2007)

Wolfyboy, I had the same problem with my Xtreme Sound Card 5.1. This is what I did. There was a number on the card, SC3000. I type this in the search field and search the web . I found that EDIO list this card. I am thinking they are the ones who made it for Diamond. Their web site is edio21.com. They had a driver for the card and it has an older date (2002) than the one on Diamond's web site. I downloaded and installed it and now I have the sound. Not sure if it will work for you, but I thought I would let you know this.


----------



## jagburls (Aug 13, 2008)

help!!
I cant get any sound from my desktop computer. The drives for the sound card are installed and working fine. The media players wont even let me anything, WMP give me an error message.

Windows Media Player Error Message:
Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There may not be a sound device installed on your computer, it may be in use by another program, or it may not be functioning properly.

I did the troubleshoot thing but it was unable to help me. When I go to control panel/system/hardware/device manager, the driver for the card is there, but when I go to control panel/ sounds and audio devices I cant change anything because it says no audio device. 

I even used utilities to see if they saw the card and they did. When I go to control panel/ sounds and audio devices/hardware the driver is listed there and its working fine. 

The only problem I see is control panel/system/hardware/device manager where there is a yellow exclamation mark next to Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller and Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer

They both have this error 
Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware because there is a duplicate device already running in the system. (Code 42)

I tried uninstalling them and restarting but they come right back.

I really dont want to have to reinstall Windows, can someone please help me with this? please!


----------

